# puwede vs pwede



## eva 62

Hello,

I need you help regarding puwede and pwede, and more specifically I would like to know why in some dictionaries there is no pwede as entry but only puwede but nevertheless pwede is the version that is more used in the internet (puwede has 764,000 hits whereas pwede has 20,110,000 hits). So, could you please tell me, if you were to introduce "can" in a lesson to a student, would you say that in Tagalog it is written puwede or pwede? How would you go about it and which is the most common form after all?

Thank you in advance
Eva


----------



## marconarajos

I would write "pwede." Filipinos tend to try to shorten things as much as possible. The word comes from the spanish "puede." Either is interchangeable, though I would prefer to use "pwede" for a more "authentic" Filipino look. If I were to introduce it to a student, I would say that it is written "pwede." There is no real distinction between the two, in both usage and pronunciation.


----------



## eva 62

Thank you!


----------



## jeffnben

puede or pwede/puwede is a loan word. the correct filipino word is _maari_


----------



## Scherle

Maaari nga ang wastong gamitin. Ngunit wag nating kalimutan na may tatlong "a" ito.


----------

